# At Harbor Freight $14.99



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

NOT PRIMARLY FOR PLUMBING ...

Though it could be.

IMHO a good deal for 15 bucks 

For what ever you have to do with a Dremal Tool ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> NOT PRIMARLY FOR PLUMBING ...
> 
> Though it could be.


Or for dentistry.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

IF it's specifcally for a Dremel, great deal, if not be very careful about the rated rpm's. I know from experiance what can happen:furious:. some of the fine print says for drills only.


----------

